
Apple to hold two WWDC events per year? - barredo
http://www.edibleapple.com/rumor-apple-hold-two-wwdc-events-per-year/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+EdibleApple+%28Edible+Apple%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
kenjackson
Is there really enough content for an OSX based WWDC? From what I hear from
people that work at Apple, all of the SDK work is for the iPhone and iPad.

I say just have Safari, OSX, and iOS tracks of WWDC.

~~~
spicyj
They managed to pull it off every year since 1995 up through 2006 without any
trouble, didn't they?

~~~
kenjackson
But the point was that insiders say that most resources are working on iOS now
(on the software side). It just sounds like Apple is going to have fewer and
fewer announcements for OSX -- especially as it pertains to developers
targeting OSX.

